# Poker runs - no more?



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

To the continuing surprise of many, snowmobiling poker runs were illegal this winter

On a poker run in Michigan, where this winter there weren't any winning hands -- not legal ones anyhow -- because the state's Bureau of Lottery decided to stop licensing the popular snowmobile events. 

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/state...andard.xsl?/base/sports-0/104742601397500.xml


----------

